# New miniseries about inception of the SAS



## Retired AF Guy (4 Jul 2019)

Apparently the BBC is producing a miniseries about the formation and early years of SAS. Sounds pretty promising.



> Tom Hardy to star in new miniseries about the British SAS
> 
> by Stavros Atlamazoglou · July 1, 2019
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## Caesar Augustus (5 Jul 2019)

I was googling abt this and found there is another noteworthy british tv series:

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/sas-who-dares-wins/on-demand/60652-001


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jul 2019)

Caesar Augustus said:
			
		

> I was googling abt this and found there is another noteworthy british tv series:
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/sas-who-dares-wins/on-demand/60652-001


Not available in Canada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDTyre (5 Jul 2019)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Not available in Canada
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try using a VPN hider such as Un-Blockus. I quite often watch Channel 4 with it. Who Dares Wins is a great program.


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Jul 2019)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Try using a VPN hider such as Un-Blockus. I quite often watch Channel 4 with it. Who Dares Wins is a great program.


Thanks. Will look into this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

